# 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?



## CrankyCrany (6. Oktober 2016)

*4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Gute Morgen euch allen,

bin neu hier und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Also ich habe als Gehäuse das Thermaltake core p5 und habe auch ein 480mm Radiator. Nun möchte ich an den Radiator 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter anbringen.
Nun hab ich einmal den 3er pack gekauft und ein einzelenen. Ich möchte aber alle 4 mit nur einen Contorller bedienen und nicht mit 2, sonst sieht das bissle blöd aus.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit mit einen Adapter? Sodass man 2 Riing Lüfter mit einen Verbinden kann?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen kleinen Problem helfen.


----------



## leon676 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Ich benutze für meinen Mo-Ra den Spllity9 (Aqua Computer Homepage - Mehr Anschlusse dank HUBBY7 und SPLITTY9),den kannst du einfach an dein Mainboard hängen und dann bis zu 9 Lüfter daran anschließen und das Mainboard behandelt sie wie einen.


----------



## SpatteL (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Austria

Gibt es auch als 4pin Version.


----------



## CrankyCrany (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



leon676 schrieb:


> Ich benutze für meinen Mo-Ra den Spllity9 (Aqua Computer Homepage - Mehr Anschlusse dank HUBBY7 und SPLITTY9),den kannst du einfach an dein Mainboard hängen und dann bis zu 9 Lüfter daran anschließen und das Mainboard behandelt sie wie einen.



Danke für deine Antwort ! Ja das is fast ne Lösung... Kann ich dann au die RGB damit steuern?


----------



## leon676 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Ich glaub mit dem Splitty nicht, aber dafür hat Aqua Computer glaub ich mit dem Farbwerk auch ein Gerät. Benutze selber bisher aber nur den Splitter und kann von daher zu den anderen Produkten von denen nichts sagen.
//Edit: Aqua Computer Homepage - farbwerk - jetzt wird es bunt!
wobei du mit dem Farbwerk glaube ich dafür auch Lüfter steuern kannst, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber wie gesagt ich besitze das Produkt nicht selbst und von daher kann dir dazu wahrscheinlich jemand anders mehr sagen.


----------



## Nachty (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Reicht da nicht einfach ein Y-Kabel ?

PHANTEKS Y-Kabel fur 4-Pin PWM-Lufter


----------



## SpatteL (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Zuleitung zu den Lüftern, von dem Thermaltake-Steuergerät, 5 Polig, ich glaube nicht, das du da einen passendes Y-Kabel/Splitter findest.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Thermaltake nutzt das normale Lochraster und hat nur einen fünften Kontakt ergänzt. Wenn das Ganze später nicht zu sehen ist, könnte man also zwei 3-Pin-Verteiler so zurechtstutzen, dass sie passen. Ob die Signale vom Controller überhaupt Y-tauglich sind, kann ich aber nicht einschätzen. Da alle drei Farben über die gleiche Signalleitung angesteuert werden, ist es zumindest keine einfache analoge Verbindung.


----------



## the_leon (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

TT nutzt das Standart Layout, aber hat nen 5. Kontakt ergänzt.

Entweder du bastelst dir etwas passendes aus 3 Pin adapter, oder du lötest die lüfter zusammen.

Den Kontakt der die rpm übermittelt (musste der mittlere sein)darfst du nur an einem lüfter durchschleifen, sonst verfälscht sich das ergebnis.


----------



## CrankyCrany (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



leon676 schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem Splitty nicht, aber dafür hat Aqua Computer glaub ich mit dem Farbwerk auch ein Gerät. Benutze selber bisher aber nur den Splitter und kann von daher zu den anderen Produkten von denen nichts sagen.
> //Edit: Aqua Computer Homepage - farbwerk - jetzt wird es bunt!
> wobei du mit dem Farbwerk glaube ich dafür auch Lüfter steuern kannst, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber wie gesagt ich besitze das Produkt nicht selbst und von daher kann dir dazu wahrscheinlich jemand anders mehr sagen.



Das hört sich nicht schlecht an, Nun ist da die Frage ob er Lüfter und die LEDS gleichzeitig steuerm kann... Vorrerst pürobiere ich es mal mit nem Y Kabel...


----------



## CrankyCrany (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



the_leon schrieb:


> TT nutzt das Standart Layout, aber hat nen 5. Kontakt ergänzt.
> 
> Entweder du bastelst dir etwas passendes aus 3 Pin adapter, oder du lötest die lüfter zusammen.
> 
> Den Kontakt der die rpm übermittelt (musste der mittlere sein)darfst du nur an einem lüfter durchschleifen, sonst verfälscht sich das ergebnis.



Habe noch heraus gefunden dass man 2 Controller von TT zusammenschalten kann. Weil vorne am Controller sind 3 anschlüsse für die Lüfter und hinten 2 Anschlusse, da geht einer ins Mainboard oder der andere ist Frei. Was der eine Anschluss bewirkt, das weiß ich leider nicht. Weis du das eventuell? Sowie hier auf den Bild. Der rechte Anschluss....  http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/710.jpg


----------



## TheAbyss (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem, was der zusätzliche Anschluss tut, kann ich nur mutmaßen. 2 dieser Controller im Inneren zu befestigen scheidet für mich eigentlich auch komplett aus, 4 von den Lüftern an einem Controller übers Mainboard scheidet aufgrund des benötigten Gesamtstromes auch aus. In diesem Zusammenhang die Frage, kann man den 4Pin Anschluss auch an ne Lüftersteuerung mit Spannungsregelung (also nonPWM) hängen, oder macht der Controller dann mit der schwankenden Eingangsspannung Problemen?


----------



## CrankyCrany (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Habe genau das gleiche Problem, was der zusätzliche Anschluss tut, kann ich nur mutmaßen. 2 dieser Controller im Inneren zu befestigen scheidet für mich eigentlich auch komplett aus, 4 von den Lüftern an einem Controller übers Mainboard scheidet aufgrund des benötigten Gesamtstromes auch aus. In diesem Zusammenhang die Frage, kann man den 4Pin Anschluss auch an ne Lüftersteuerung mit Spannungsregelung (also nonPWM) hängen, oder macht der Controller dann mit der schwankenden Eingangsspannung Problemen?



Schau mal: Thermaltake - U.S.A. - Riing RGB Controller Cable - AC-038-CO1OTN-F1

Da is ne Anleitung, wie ich das meinte mit den 2 Anschlüssen. Aber ich hab mir mal jetzt ein Y Adapter bestellt. Mal sehen ob das erstmal damit klappt, dann brauch ich den unnötigen 2ten Controller nicht. Ich gebe dir dann Rückmeldung.


----------



## CrankyCrany (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Also das Kabel kam an, leider war es nur ein 4 Pin Y Kabel... 5 Pin gibt es leider nicht oder habe ich nirgends gefunden. Jetzt weis ich echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## the_leon (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Wie sieht das kabel denn aus?


----------



## CrankyCrany (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing LÃ¼fter zusammen schalten?*



the_leon schrieb:


> Wie sieht das kabel denn aus?



des was Thermaltake vorgibt: Thermaltake - U.S.A. - Riing RGB Controller Cable - AC-038-CO1OTN-F1

Sind eigentlich ganz normale Lüfter blos die haben alle 5 Pins weil ein Pin für die RGB beleuchtung ist. Und ich find kein Kabel Adapter im Internet womit ich die zusammen schalten kann. 
Das von Thermaltkae gibt es nur in den USA und liefern leider nicht nach Deutschland. Also ich bin echt ratlos...


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Schreib TT mal an, ein Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Problem und ich meine die haben ihm gesagt, dass es in Kürze auch in DE verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## CrankyCrany (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Schreib TT mal an, ein Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche Problem und ich meine die haben ihm gesagt, dass es in Kürze auch in DE verfügbar sein wird.



Ja hab jetzt mal ne Mail geschickt, aber glaube net dass die Antworten oder sich mega Zeit lassen.


----------



## CrankyCrany (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Haben leider nicht mehr zurück geschrieben, denke für dieses Problem gibts vorerst leider keine Lösung


----------



## Thor76 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Schon mal bei ebay geschaut? ThermalTake Riing RGB Controller Cable for Riing 256 Colour Controller Box  | eBay
Standort ist UK.  Da halten sich die Versandkosten in Grenzen.


----------



## CrankyCrany (3. November 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



Thor76 schrieb:


> Schon mal bei ebay geschaut? ThermalTake Riing RGB Controller Cable for Riing 256 Colour Controller Box  | eBay
> Standort ist UK.  Da halten sich die Versandkosten in Grenzen.



Hey danke, 

kann man da mit paypal zahlen? Weil eine Kreditkarte hab ich nicht und ich weis nicht genau wie es mit ausländischen Währungen funktioniert beim shoppen.


----------



## SpatteL (3. November 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Ist doch eBay, klar kannst du da mit PayPal bezahlen.
Wird halt umgerechnet, wobei der Wechselkurs bei PayPal meist recht schlecht ist.


----------



## CrankyCrany (4. November 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ist doch eBay, klar kannst du da mit PayPal bezahlen.
> Wird halt umgerechnet, wobei der Wechselkurs bei PayPal meist recht schlecht ist.



Joa geht, also hab 10€ gezahlt (ca. 8 pounds). Wenns ankommt werde ich berichten ob es geklappt hat


----------



## CrankyCrany (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

Also hat geklappt! Kann geschlossen werden ! Kabel kann man aus UK bestellen...


----------



## TheAbyss (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 4 Thermaltake RGB Riing Lüfter zusammen schalten?*

So, ist zwar dezent OT, aber bevor ich nen neuen Fred aufmache: Hat jemand ne Info über die in der Controlbox verbaute LED?`die 2 Farben passen mir nicht und wollte da was anderes drauflöten.


----------

